# [2012] Genesis Collection Platinum



## Sdliving (Mar 7, 2012)

Has anyone had any dealings with them? We were in cabo over a month ago and purchased a studio for two weeks a year for 30 years
We have yet to receive any email or snail mail from them and all of my attempts to contact them are futile.
I would appreciate any input as I am new to this site


----------



## Sdliving (Mar 13, 2012)

Anyone?
I notice a number of views.


----------



## Sdliving (Mar 19, 2012)

*Contract*

Out contract states that they will have provided us with online login information within 45 days, which they haven't done yet (day 42)
Does anyone know If we could then void it and get our deposit back. Would American express be able to credit it back for us if we explain the situation?
Thanks


----------



## jhac007 (Mar 19, 2012)

Sdliving said:


> Has anyone had any dealings with them? We were in cabo over a month ago and purchased a studio for two weeks a year for 30 years
> We have yet to receive any email or snail mail from them and all of my attempts to contact them are futile.
> I would appreciate any input as I am new to this site



I don't know anything about them personally but did try to find them!  Is this the group you think you dealt with......http://www.genesiscollection.net/?????  What is your home resort?

Jim


----------



## Sdliving (Mar 19, 2012)

We purchased at Marina Fiesta and were told we could to either there or Hacienda Encantada


----------



## jhac007 (Mar 20, 2012)

I have looked around the website and they have many methods of contact.  I  assume you have tried all of these with no results then I would not hesitate to contact American Express.  AE has always been good with me in regard to getting funds returned when there was a major problem, however, I must admit my charges were not a lot of money compared to what I suspect you have at stake.  Do they even talk to you when you call/email etc.?????


Jim


----------



## Sdliving (Mar 20, 2012)

All emails get bounced backed and using the contact us area on the website has gone ignored.


----------



## nazclk (Mar 21, 2012)

*Information*

Try this number, 1-866-542-7627 it is for Global Bureau which is the managment company for Marina Fiesta and Encantada


----------



## Sdliving (Apr 1, 2012)

Any other victims or owners?


----------



## lampkinrj (Apr 8, 2012)

Did they give you an incentive to attend?


----------



## Sdliving (Apr 8, 2012)

We received two hundred dollar vouchers and a discount card for their restaurants.


----------



## Sdliving (May 17, 2012)

*Resolved*

At the end of March I contacted American Express to get a refund of my purchase at Marina Fiesta for the Genesis Collection Platinum. I had received nothing from the property or company since our purchase at the beginning of February. I had attempted to both call and email, but wasn't successful in any of my attempts.
Yesterday I received a letter from Amex stating that they were refunding my money, including foreign transaction fees.
So, not that this necessarily guarantees it is a scam, I would be beware.


----------



## Karen G (May 18, 2012)

Sdliving said:


> At the end of March I contacted American Express to get a refund of my purchase at Marina Fiesta for the Genesis Collection Platinum.


Great news. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Sdliving (May 18, 2012)

*Uh oh*

I think I may have a problem now.
This morning, out of the blue, an email arrived from the property with log in information.
Does anyone know how it is best to proceed? I don't want to do business with a company that it took an Amex investigation to get them to respond to me. Am I obligated to continue with them now? Does their original contract that stated within 45 days have any standing?
Thanks


----------



## Sdliving (May 22, 2012)

Anyone happen to have any insights for me?


----------



## Jose.GonzalezTS (Jun 4, 2012)

Sdliving,

I have checked out the website and looks much like it has copy-paste information from other websites. I do not know how much money you paid for this timeshare deal but seems like they had to see you had a CC dispute in order to provide you with you log in information.
My advise to you is try and get you refund through AMEX and forget about this timeshare. If you had trouble getting a hold of them, imagine the trouble when trying to get a reservation.


----------



## bababooey (Jun 5, 2012)

Just bought it on June 1st and am having buyers remorse. 

Sdliving, 

Please let me know how it turned out!


----------



## Karen G (Jun 5, 2012)

bababooey said:


> Just bought it on June 1st and am having buyers remorse.


If you bought on June 1 you should still be within the rescission period. Rescind today while you still can.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 5, 2012)

*+1 on Rescind TODAY! TODAY is DAY 5 on a 5 day rescission period. Get it postmarked today! 
*
If your cold feet warm up later on, believe me, the deal will still be there. In fact you can bet they will sweeten the pot. But for now, get out of this deal and study what you can buy in timeshares from the resale market (eBay and TUG marketplace or Bargain Deals are good places to start) before you spend any money. 

Jim Ricks


----------



## mtforeman (Jun 5, 2012)

*To put this in perspective...*

...a 2 bedroom lockoff at Hacienda Encantada, with RTU until 2048, just sold on ebay for $113.  The seller paid all closing costs and resort transfer fees, to the cost to buyer was $113 for everything included.

If you really want a place there, wait a while and watch the ads until one comes up.  Then you can travel, rent it yourself, or put it in II for trade as desired.


----------



## bababooey (Jun 5, 2012)

Wow!

I found a form letter from this link

www.mescam.com/cancelation

It has some good information on there and also suggests copying PROFECO (the Mexican Federal Consumer Protection Agency at: extranjeros@profeco.gob.mx )


----------



## bababooey (Jun 19, 2012)

It's been almost 3 weeks and still no refund.  My salesman, Mauricio P has refused to answer any of my emails.

A couple of tricks they pulled that I should of caught.  First, they tell you they like to do the presentation early in your vacation so you can get it out of the way and enjoy your vacation but the truth is that most people won't have a change of heart until they get back and by then the 4 days have passed.  That is the reason Mauricio also offered me an extra couple of days stay free of charge.

The second one is they have a ridiculous interest rate so that you will refinance and pay them off.  This way they have all your money.

These tricks may be obvious to vets of the timeshare wars but not to a lot of us newbies.

Bottom line is STAY AWAY FROM GENESIS COLLECTION IN CABO!!!!  Take their freebies then just say No!


----------



## gocabo (Oct 12, 2012)

*I have been with Gensis two years and it does NOT get any better*

We paid more than we should then had payments monthly for a year.  They had our credit card but kept saying that we were not paying.  We finally tracked down the company in Arizona (Concord Services Corporation ) and spent a lot of time trying to explain that we want to pay.. that was a mistake. Now, it has been two years and we have a yearly memberhsip that is due in August.  When I tried logging on to the site it says that my ID has expired.  I have called Rueben literally 20 times and emailed him and it has been over a month and nothing has changed.  I just told him via email that we paid a lot for nothing and I want the owner/president of Genesis to call me; I really want our money back ! ! We own a couple of timeshares and I have NEVER had such poor customer service in my life ! ! 






Sdliving said:


> Has anyone had any dealings with them? We were in cabo over a month ago and purchased a studio for two weeks a year for 30 years
> We have yet to receive any email or snail mail from them and all of my attempts to contact them are futile.
> I would appreciate any input as I am new to this site


----------



## gocabo (Oct 12, 2012)

*Genesis is not a timeshare- you cannot trade*

it is a membership not a timeshare.  I own there (sorry I do) but I was told you do not trade unless you do it under the radar....

DC



mtforeman said:


> ...a 2 bedroom lockoff at Hacienda Encantada, with RTU until 2048, just sold on ebay for $113.  The seller paid all closing costs and resort transfer fees, to the cost to buyer was $113 for everything included.
> 
> If you really want a place there, wait a while and watch the ads until one comes up.  Then you can travel, rent it yourself, or put it in II for trade as desired.


----------



## Cinnamon1 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Genesis Collection Website Down*

I've been trying to make reservations through the Genesis Collection website for over 3 weeks.  I get an error that states "User Expired".  I've contacted dozens of numbers, including Gwen at Concord Servicing Corporation which is the site that collects the annual registration fee who confirmed my web account is in good standing; Marina Fiesta Reservations, who told me they couldn't find my account in their "new" website.  After dozens of phone calls and transfers, I finally reached Denisse Gonzalez, Member Services, Genesis Collection Platinum at 619-793-4779.  Denisse is, supposedly, the Genesis Collection direct contact.  She's located in San Diego, and does speak English.  Her email is:  memberservices@genesiscollectionplatinum.com.
However, she has basically given me 2+ weeks of empty promises - my converted web account will be available by last week - didn't happen, plus earlier promises to call my by Sunday the 13th of January - didn't happen, etc.
I wrote the Secretary of Tourism for Mexico and got a auto reply that I would hear back from them in 48 hours.  That hasn't happened either.  Thinking it might jar Denisse into some valid action, I emailed her a copy of what I sent them. 

We bought into the collection in late November, 2010, with Marina Fiesta being our home resort and have used it only once, when I took my neighbor down after she watched our cat for us while we were on an cruise in 2011.  The reservation for that was a hassle, but I chalked it up to my inexperience with their site.  Now, I'm convinced it is truly a scam.   I believe I will contact my credit card company - even though it's been so long ago to see if they will refund our $$$ since they are not living up to their 30-year agreement.

If anyone has any other suggestions, I'd love to hear them.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 24, 2013)

Here is the info about Profeco. I encourage you to contact them.

Copy Profeco all correspondence. Don't know if it will help, given the time that has passed, but it may.

Good Luck and (belatedly) Welcome to TUG.


----------



## Cinnamon1 (Jan 27, 2013)

Thank you very much for that information.  I will definitely write them about Genesis.  With a 30-year subscription and a requirement to book only through their website, which I now cannot log into, it would appear they have not fulfilled their contractual obligations.


----------



## RiccaCL (Jan 28, 2013)

Having issues with website....Last Minute deals are ALWAYS blank. So we are unable to see what is available to book our reservations. This issue has been ongoing for over 6 months. We bought in 11/2011 and just recently started having this issue. I have used your contact info for Denise (called and emailed), just waiting for a response. I have been told that there is a "NEW" website for Genesis Collection that was created about a year ago. We have been back down to Cabo 2 times since we bought into Genesis. 
I just recieved our "Yearly website Maintence Fee Bill" and I don't feel that we should have to pay for a website that doesn't work correctly.


----------



## Cinnamon1 (Jan 29, 2013)

I would recommend you contact your credit card issuer and request a refund of the contract price since you're within a 1-year period.  I contacted our company and they were ready to refund our $$$ but it had been 2 years ago since we bought into and they said they were only able to go back 1 year.  So, you should be able to recoup your money on your contract.  I did just pay our web site fee this past November, (before I knew there was a login problem) so I plan to request a refund of that amount for certain.  If they can't guarantee you a login and access to the site, it doesn't seem reasonable for you to pay the fees.  I'd go for my contract refund first, then write Concord and tell them the company hasn't made the site available and you're no longer associated with Genesis as a result of their failing to meeting their contractual obligations - or words to that effect.  But I would definitely get out now.  
Look at the posting by Passepartout on 1/24 for the link to Perfecto, which appears to be an official Mexican Tourist aid site.  I wrote them a day or so ago - awaiting a response back from them.  Passepartout recommends including them in all correspondence you have about Genesis.


----------



## Karen G (Jan 29, 2013)

Cinnamon1 said:


> Look at the posting by Passepartout on 1/24 for the link to Perfecto, which appears to be an official Mexican Tourist aid site.


The Mexican consumer protection agency is named PROFECO, and it would be a good idea to contact them.


----------



## Cinnamon1 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you, I've actually done that.  They've provided a lengthy response and identified the things I need to send them for them to attempt to reconcile this matter.  I just got their response yesterday.


----------



## shilosmommy (Feb 15, 2013)

*oh noooooo*

Oh no--I am having the same problems! Bought in Dec 2010 from Marina Fiesta. I was getting the same "user expired" error message so I figured I was locked out because I needed to pay my renewal fee. Paid the $159 and weeks later I still cannot get on to the website! All email addresses on my contract are not valid anymore either. Everyone I call gives me the run around as one person will say that they are only the company that runs the web page. Another says they are the company that processes the renewal fees. I haven't reached anyone yet that can help me at all. I've got a really bad feeling about this now that I see that there are others with the same problems. I am going to call visa but I am pretty sure that they will not be able to help seeing as I bought it over 2 years ago......any suggestions?


----------



## Karen G (Feb 15, 2013)

shilosmommy said:


> any suggestions?


Contact Profeco and don't pay anything more to this company, as others have suggested above.


----------



## Cinnamon1 (Feb 16, 2013)

Denisse Gonzales, number shows up as a San Diego number:  619-793-4779, so the call to it is domestic.  She's actually located in Cabo - right at Marina Fiesta.  I found that out only because my friend, who introduced us to Marina Fiesta, happens to be down there now and has been all over them like a chicken on a Junebug.  Denisse called me yesterday, and true to form, the call dropped initially, (my friend thinks they're using VOIP to show up as a US number) but she called back and told me she was sending me the link to the "new" website along with my new login (my email address) and a temporary password.  The website is:  http://www.genesiscollectionplatinum.com, however, as usual, my login didn't work.  I've notified her that I'm getting a "User name or password is invalid" message, but of course, still haven't heard back....


----------



## shilosmommy (Feb 26, 2013)

*Genesis new website*

Got the new link and passwords for the new website from Denisse today. Difficult to sign in---getting error messages but when I gave up waiting for the confirmation email I re-tried and voila I was in! 
My contract is for a 2 bedroom unit for 3 weeks a year. 
Needless to say there is no 2 bedroom units available this year. The availability calendar says there is but when I try to book it--no availability.
Also, I noticed the studio unit for 2 people has a "reservation fee" of $695 US per week. I don't understand---isn't the point of buying a membership and paying all that money is so that I don't have to pay for the week?


----------



## shilosmommy (Feb 28, 2013)

*Genesis Clollection*

Has anyone used Genesis sinced they bought in? Did youy have to pay a "reservation fee"? When I was looking to book at Marina Fiesta there is a charge for $1445 for a 2 bedroom for 1 week......wtf? Why would I have to pay for a home resort week when my contract is for 3 home weeks a year----I can book on expedia for cheaper than that!


----------



## Cinnamon1 (Mar 2, 2013)

I agree.  It's a big-time scam to pay $$$$$ for a 30-year contract and then have to pay a huge fee for the privilege of staying there.  I checked a couple of weeks ago...Marina Fiesta was offering a week for $449.00.  But, if you try to book it on line, it's more like $1165.00  Some "deal".  

Live and learn I guess is all I can say.  Rest assured, we will never invest in another timeshare program.  There's no need for all that overhead up front if you're going to pay an exorbitant a weekly fee on top of it.

They really ought to shut this outfit down, but in the meantime, they keep selling those worthless contacts.


----------



## RiccaCL (Mar 14, 2013)

Well I made some progress with Denisse. I now have access to the new website www.genesiscollectionplatinum.com and RCI is sending me a welcome packet. My only issue is that when I select a 1 bedroom for random dates at Marina Fiesta arriving on a Saturday it says unit unavailable and if I look at the availability calendar it says the 1 bedroom is available.  So she is trying to figure out why that is. At least, I have gotten somewhere


----------



## celsolph (Apr 6, 2013)

Cancel as soon as you can. What a mistake we made!


----------



## GCP (Apr 21, 2013)

you can email at memberservices@genesiscollectionplatinum.com for any assistance.


----------



## Rkgrubbs (Jun 22, 2013)

*And It Continues...*

After finding out that Genesis Collections was defunct, went to Genesis Platinum Collection.  Of course my password and sign- in do not work but there is a link to first time registers with a "what you should know" section.  Seems like Genesis collection is now RCI. Since I already am a member of RCI, I went to my RCI account and, sure enough, I have three weeks in my account to use for trade from Genesis.  Since I already pay for my RCI account, I am now paying twice each year for the same account.  For the thousands I paid for membership and annual use, I now have what I already had. But it continues.  Marina Fiesta has many available vacation spots for 7-8 points - but Genesis Marina Fiesta has none available. The shamming/shaming never ends.
Like everyone else, I get zero responses from any of my genesis emails or numbers - except Concord who are quick to say they are only a collection agency, albeit one that is supporting a sham.  
The best thing to do when you are in this position is explain what happened on every time share scam website to alert others and to counteract all the fake emails from "happy owners", contact Profeco, write letters or send emails to president of Mexico, American Embassy, your attorney general and RCI.  

Not easy when you have been duped.


----------

